# Black Friday sale: Eskimo Wide 1 flip over cheap!



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I picked up 2 HT one man flip overs last year at Franks. They came with a chair and a TRAVEL COVER for $149 on sale. The material was just as heavy as the Eskimo. The tub for the HT was pretty thick too. We installed snow skis on the tub bottom. Works awesome and is cheaper than an Eskimo on sale. I do love my 8" Eskimo auger though.


----------



## fishgtbay (Feb 19, 2012)

Just called the Cadillac store was told they had 10 on hand and yes was going on sale on black fri for 229.99 They are going to open @ 5:00am and the sale price is good from 5:00am till noon


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

N M Mechanical said:


> When are you getting in line Raz


:lol: C'mon Nick! I don't think I setup my Killzone Igloo XL once last year!
I paid $359 for the big, fat, red Arctic Armor suit, and it IS my shanty on any day except the single digit days - I might set up my shack then. 




Paperboy 1 said:


> I picked up 2 HT one man flip overs last year at Franks. They came with a chair and a TRAVEL COVER for $149 on sale. The material was just as heavy as the Eskimo. The tub for the HT was pretty thick too. We installed snow skis on the tub bottom. Works awesome and is cheaper than an Eskimo on sale. I do love my 8" Eskimo auger though.


 PB, I do concur that Frank's rocks - and they have always done me well, BUT you have to take into consideration 2 major factors - most of the time it's an end of season sale that the best pricing occurs and the biggest thing??
Dang near EVERYTHING has gone up in price quite a bit.
If I had the scratch to grab a big one man flipper - the Eskimo Wide 1 would indeed be on my short list of consideration. I just though a few guys looking would appreciate a good deal on a nice flip shack.

If the Wife & I get the chance to hit one of the big smelt lakes up around you neck of the woods, you can bet your keester for Easter the Killzone Igloo XL will be in tow. Two Gander quad chairs, HB 798ciSI, the Coleman Dual Fuel & the Buddy heater and about 5 or 6 six gallon buckets and the scHMeltZ Taj Mahal will be open fer bidnizz!
:lol:

RAS


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Did some one say smelt?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

N M Mechanical said:


> Did some one say smelt?


:corkysm55 :corkysm55 :corkysm55 :corkysm55 :corkysm55 :corkysm55 



YUP! :lol:


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

sfw1960 said:


> :lol: C'mon Nick! I don't think I setup my Killzone Igloo XL once last year!
> I paid $359 for the big, fat, red Arctic Armor suit, and it IS my shanty on any day except the single digit days - I might set up my shack then.
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the time is the key phrase. This during season.

Its cool. Just more info on other shanties.

Here's a pic from Tuesday of an area lake. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Another one. No drooling!!
SOON! VERY SOON

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Those are nice looking shanty's. I read on the reviews the sides are pretty loose and can blow in on your heater and such. Here's a mod with the pvc like others have done on their shanty's....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xJmXWC84THs#t=2




Paperboy 1 said:


> Another one. No drooling!!
> SOON! VERY SOON
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Keep me udated Paul, would love to meet up and make a panfish trip or 2 up that way this winter.


----------



## eyepod (Dec 31, 2010)

N M Mechanical said:


> Did some one say smelt?


 Smelt me please. :evil: :evil:


----------



## Big JB (Jul 18, 2013)

Store in Holland has 4 of these Eskimo's. Guy said it wont be too crazy but you don't wanna show up at 8am. These shanties are sweet for a big guy like myself, time to pull the trigger on one. See ya at 5am Hollanders...:coolgleam


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

I knew I smelt something :lol:


----------



## fishinghorseman (Jan 4, 2012)

The store by me has two setup and three in box. The setup ones have folding chair on the box says versa chair that turns?? Any idea on that


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

fishinghorseman said:


> The store by me has two setup and three in box. The setup ones have folding chair on the box says versa chair that turns?? Any idea on that


it is a swivel mesh sling type chair that is attached to the shanty. see it at link. 

http://www.geteskimo.com/foundations/store/storepage.asp?page=FlipStyle


----------



## fishinghorseman (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks just am confused cause the ones setup have eskimo folding chairs.


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

I think the wide 1 comes with the folding chair. The wide 1 inferno comes with the versa chair.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

river rat78 said:


> I think the wide 1 comes with the folding chair. The wide 1 inferno comes with the versa chair.


quick flip one comes with the folding chair and the wide one inferno comes with the versa chair. quick flip vs. wide one in chairs.


----------



## fishinghorseman (Jan 4, 2012)

Just got mine . There at 5:15 already sold three. So if you want one better hurry.


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

SCORE !!! Ten gone in five minutes at my FF&H store. Be aware this is NOT the inferno version. This one has the insulated material on the front and top only, not the sides. Also this tub is slightly smaller than the inferno model. This makes it also slightly shorter in height. But hey, it will fit sideways in my trailblazer and is 5 pounds lighter than the inferno model.
BRING ON THE ICE!!!!!


----------



## fishgtbay (Feb 19, 2012)

Went to cadillac store 5:30am they had at least 5 on the floor,not set up. Picked up mine and now its all set up ready to go!!  Oh and they had 3 covers, when i left they only had 2


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

They still have a bunch in Richmond. I am sure they will honor the price through the day if you ask.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

